# Other Programming > Python > Python Articles >  Python: Querying Data by Sound

## jamespayne

Posted this article recently on how to query data by sounds using Double Metaphone. Was a pretty interesting tutorial with a lot of examples and an easy read, despite what can be considered an intermediate to advanced level topic. Check it out and let me know your thoughts or any questions you might have about the concepts inside. Any other insight into querying data by sound with Python and MariaDB would be appreciated to!

Here is the link to the article: 

Python: Querying Data by Sound

----------


## 2kaud

Have fig 1 and fig 2 been transposed?

Interesting article.

I hadn't come across Double Metaphone before. In the 1980's/90's I used soundex extensively when querying data files. The top result(s) displayed were those that had a perfect match and the ones beneath were the soundex matched ones. It was of great help when trying to determine duplicate entries when a name/address had say been mistyped on entry. It helped prevent another record for the same person/address being added and to find the existing miss-typed one.

----------


## aheisleycook

This is interesting

----------

